# Western Isles



## ADP (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi all, planning trip to Harris and Lewis in June- any 'Do Not Miss' locations I should be aware of? :?: Did the southern isles last year (fantastic time, mostly deserted beaches  ) and plan to do the northern isles this year.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The Blackhouses are worth a look.

http://www.undiscoveredscotland.co.uk/lewis/blackhousemuseum/index.html

Apart from that just open space and scenery really


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ADP said:


> Hi all, planning trip to Harris and Lewis in June- any 'Do Not Miss' locations I should be aware of? :?: Did the southern isles last year (fantastic time, mostly deserted beaches  ) and plan to do the northern isles this year.


We did this trip last year, we may as well have not bothered with Lewis, well boring, but we really liked Harris.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Wild camp up in the mountains of Harris and make sure you visit their beautiful deserted beaches.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jezport said:


> Wild camp up in the mountains of Harris and make sure you visit their beautiful deserted beaches.


That'll do nicely.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Just be careful where you wild camp, due to a influx in m/homes in 2009 there has been a bit of a clamp down on wild camping - more in some areas than others, some have been OK others have had problems.

This thread says more............
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-85803-motorhomes-in-the-hebrides.html


----------

